# Fish swimming into filter current



## emcd (Mar 24, 2010)

I have posted before and the advice was great - I learnt a lot, and although the fish perished, one shrimp made it through and we now have x 2 fancy goldfish. We have had them for a week and a half (I think i may be over-observing them) and one of them is behaving oddly - sticking head under an ornament and staying still for some time, and swimming vigorously towards the filter bubbles & current. I wouldn't be quite so concerned only a) his dorsal fin is clamped, plus the two at the back and b) fish behaving weirdly has always preceded drama before.

Have checked ph, ammonia, nitrates etc and the water quality is good. I gave the fish a salt bath which may have perked it up a bit. The other fish is fine, and no sign of the shrimps but that is nothing new.

I read that I should be soaking their food first, not letting it float on the top? Would that explain the behaviour?


----------

